# Snapper with the girls and dolphin show



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

what a great day !!! Seas look pretty calm too


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY Nice, thats what it's all about. again, VERY, VERY nice!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome video! :thumbup: Thanks for sharing it. :yes:


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Excellent trip and video!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Now that was awesome!!!!

Thanks for the video!!

Jimmy


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Fantastic video!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for that sir. For me the best report I ever recall seeing posted on the PFF.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great video. Love the dolphins.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great video and pics! I have two teenage daughters that love to fish and my best trips are always with them!! Good job Dad!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome Video looks like a fun day was had by all.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go Dad, my kids love to fish as well. Can never go wrong taking a kid fishing. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Stuck up in Nebraska working  That vid was just what i needed!!! Thanks that was SWEET!!

steve


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

That my friend was a GREAT video !!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for your nice replies!


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Strong work there Hendrik!!! 
That was one fine day on the water with the youngsters. A good catch, a great wildlife encounter, a super post with an awsome video to keep the memories alive. 
If you take your kids hunting and fishing with you. You will rarely have to wonder where they are or what they are doing!
Blue skies, fair winds & calm seas,
Sandman


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Report. You could not have picked better music for the Video, Thanks for sharing............


----------



## Rusty G (Sep 8, 2009)

The only thing better than the video would to have actually been on the trip and fortunately I was with my family.

It was the best day we have ever had on the water thanks to a very generous and knowledgeable Captain!


----------



## GEWarEagle (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome video, looks like a nice day... just went tonight and bought my oldest her own rod, tackle box and started stocking that tackle box for her. Her birthday is in a couple of weeks. Hope to get her on some specs and reds between now and Christmas. 
Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

great video! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## WallyFish (Jun 1, 2008)

Couldn't agree more ... they'll remember those days fishin' with Dad more than any i-pod, PS3 game or any other present you could think of !!!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Wearin' 'em out with the guys: Price of fuel, bait, ice, etc. A day on the water with the kids, slick calm, playin' with the dolphins, and a nice mess of fish of their own to enjoy that evening............priceless. That's what memories are made of when they're grown and on their own. Congrats


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Rusty, I appreciate it !


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

chicks and dolphins huh XD lol just playin. amazing video. gives me some ideas lol. thanks for the post man.


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Nostalgia


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I cannot wait for these moments with my wife and daughter


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Honestly, that video was so Great I don't know what else to say. 


Just, Dang.


----------



## Chubbs103 (Oct 8, 2007)

I recently got back from deployment and finally made it back down to P-cola. It good to see such a great time out on the water.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

appleguy said:


> I cannot wait for these moments with my wife and daughter


My daughter turns 2 tomorrow can't wait to have a day like that with her on the water. That's what it's all about right there. Thanks for sharing. What a beautiful family.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

The best part is knowing you get to do it all again with the grand babies!
And that vid. needs to be burned to CD cause thats the definition of living! 
Well done and THANK YOU!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

would not want to have to fish against that group, hate getting beat by girls. They grow up tooo fast!! Thanks!


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Chet88 said:


> My daughter turns 2 tomorrow can't wait to have a day like that with her on the water. That's what it's all about right there. Thanks for sharing. What a beautiful family.:thumbsup:


My daughter is 17 months so right behind you , She already loves to go on the boat in the bay with me so that is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## dragline (Jan 13, 2011)

My three girls are all grown up now, but treasure memories like those in the vid. - Good work...


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great video and report thanks for sharing those young ladies can FISH! :thumbup:


----------

